# Modern Arnis Sweden



## Arnis_DeMano (Aug 8, 2004)

How many people train modern arnis in sweden that are here on this forum, it would be fun to chat and maybe get together and train..


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi Kris,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Please also consider putting your contact information in this thread if you like:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1010.

Datu Tim Hartman has previously placed some of his contacts from Sweden in that thread as well.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------

